# New JD backhoes!



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

John Deere has just released (I'm not exactly sure when) their new G series backhoes. They seem to look pretty nice but I haven't gotten much information on them yet. From 1 picture I saw of one, I think they kinda look like a Cat. I couldn't really tell because it was a small picture and it didn't have much detail. Watch out Cat, Deere's catchin' up!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

scagg the new cats have controls like that of an excavator in the backhoe postion of there new loaderbackhoes.Look real good have not seen the deeres but have seen pics of the new M series from Case.


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*I don't think they're going to catch up!!*

I don't think they're trying to............An article I once read talked just about this, how John Deere takes CAT in the farm and landscaping end of the market, but CAT will always dominate the heavy construction side of the house.

We use both and Case but I like CAT the best when I'm doing real equipment work. Its a tougher all around machine.

But....like you said about the backhoe, its a really nice setup. We have mostly cases but started buying some new JD's about 2 or 3 years ago. Nice wobble stick controls compared to the old cases we're using!!


----------



## Scag48 (Jul 10, 2000)

*Finally someone figured out to put joysticks in a backhoe!*

Cat320-Someone finally figured out to put joysticks in a backhoe. That will make just about anyone more productive, unless you're really used to wobble sticks. If I had the choice of wobble stick or joystick, I'd pick the joystick. I'm used to running excavators so anything that will make a backhoe more like an excavator will help me.

Guido-I guess that Cat dominates the heavy construction part of business but John Deere doesn't have that bad of a backhoe. Who knows, maybe the new G-series will have something to offer. The E series was a huge step for JD backhoes when they came out. They were so much better than the D series and the C series. I'll guess we'll see if they can run with the big dogs.


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

I went to Intermat in Paris 6yrs ago and there was a co. called hydrema that make a awsome tractorhoe with joysticks. So every time they would call from the cat factory to ask about the tractorhoe i had and what could make them better i'd say look at hydrema and even went so far as to fax them a brocure.Take a look at http://www.hydrema.com


----------

